# Diferencia entre 74HC164 y 74LS164



## cerebroo (Nov 17, 2009)

Hola, a todos, mi duda es la siguiente, estoy haciendo una matriz de 7x5, por cosas del destino fui a comprar a la tienda 74164, sin dar las letras del medio, y me dieron LS, no lo no te sino hasta que llegue a mi casa , segun la informacion que busque para diseñar el programa para esta matriz, debian ser 74HC164, y pues ahora que tengo todo en protoboard, no me sale la matriz, quiero saber, si tiene algo que ver el hecho que sea LS o HC, trabajo con el pic 16f84A y xtal de 4Mhz.

Saludos. 
Cerebro

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas tan acertadas ... me ayudaron de mucho ¬¬. Ya me salió la matriz, y tuve que usar el 74HC164.

Saludos.
Cerebro


----------



## Hernan83 (Nov 19, 2009)

El 74LS164 entrega a la salida muy baja corriente,para una matriz como la que decis,los leds se van a quedar o todos prendidos o apagados,si o si tenes que usar un 74HC164,a mi me paso de usar uno de la serie LS y me rompi la cabeza mucho tiempo pensando porque no andaba,y la causa era esa.Usa un 74HC164


----------



## cerebroo (Nov 21, 2009)

Si, gracias por la respuesta, mira ahora con el HC me anda de maravilla, pero resulta que he hecho el codigo para mostrar letra tras otra en una matriz de 7x5, y en el proteus me funciona perfecto, pero en el ckto real, solo se ve la primera letra :S

Saludos.
Cerebro


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 21, 2009)

La falla parece estar ahora en tu codigo. Salu2.


----------



## cerebroo (Nov 25, 2009)

Y si, tienes toda la razon, por eso me brillaban pobremente. Ahora que lo corregí , funciona perfectamente.

Gracias.

Saludos.
Cerebro


----------



## Dilson Barragan (Jul 22, 2011)

Muchachos Les recomiendo uControladores Freescale hc08; los he probado, y estan de PELOS.


----------



## Edwar09 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hola soy novato en esto y estoy haciendo una matriz , compre tambien el 74ls164, mi duda es si se podria usar ese pero poniendole transistores bc547 en las salidas y conectando los leds al trancistor y no al integrado o es obligatorio comprar el de la version hc

Gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 19, 2013)

No es obligatorio comprar el HC de echo el LS soporta mas corriente.... y respondiendo tu duda, si debe funcionar conectandole transistores a la salida..


----------



## Edwar09 (Mar 19, 2013)

ok gracias, aunque no me convence tu respuesta del todo  porque segun yo tenia entendido el HC provenia de High Current osea que estaba diseñado para alta corriente y el LS venia de Low Schottki osea que era de bajo consumo y baja corriente ,entonces el LS creo que soporta menos
corriente


----------



## chclau (Mar 19, 2013)

HC no quiere decir high current sino High performance Cmos. La idea era fabricar compuertas con la configuracion de los integrados de la familia 74 y las ventajas de los Cmos.

Un HC te puede entregar o aceptar unos 4 a 5  mA tanto en estado bajo como en estado alto. Una compuerta LS entrega poca corriente en estado alto pero sabe absorber hasta 16mA en estado bajo. Dicho sea de paso, las compuertas Schottky no son de baja potencia. Originalmente fueron creadas para lograr mayores velocidades, lo que hacen es limitar la tension inversa sobre los transistores de conmutacion. La primera familia se llamaba S y consumia mucho mas que la TTL comun, luego salio la LS que consume menos que la S pero todavia mas que TTL standsrd.


----------



## Edwar09 (Mar 19, 2013)

Muchas gracias por la explicacion chclau vaya que andaba perdido con eso del HC y LS pss:


----------

